# Some Boa Morph pics



## MikeCurtin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not much of a Boa guy, but I recently picked these girls up in trade, and thought I'd share. Enjoy.

Ivory Anery






Ivory Ghost





Hypo 50% Suriname





Enjoy!


----------



## Lozza (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice  I love the last one!


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 28, 2009)

very nice, I love all the morphs you lot in USA have, just don't really like the designer names


----------



## stuartandconnie (Nov 28, 2009)

*i like ur snakes in the us of a*

whast do u guys opver there think of ours


----------



## jay76 (Nov 28, 2009)

Those snakes look great.


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah...they're pretty cool, but I can't keep up with all the morphs and names myself. I guess that's why I haven't really gotten into the boas too much. I tend to concentrate on the Aussie stuff I have access to.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 28, 2009)

Thataboy!


----------



## FAY (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Mike,

What are the boa' temprements like???
They certainly are great colours.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 28, 2009)

very nice!. theres also stacks of localitys thrown in with the morphs names if im not mistaken like hogg island, suriname etc that'd make them hard to keep up with also??


----------



## poguebono (Nov 28, 2009)

Niiiice!!


----------

